# [Article] 8 Tips to make your website sell more



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I ran across this article today that explained some easy ways to tweak your website to make it sell more for you.

Having a website is great, but if your website isn't helping you gain business, you aren't using it to its full potential.

Check out these tips and see how they could apply to your current website:

Comments on 8 Useful Conversion Tips | FutureNow's GrokDotCom / Marketing Optimization Blog

The article linked above is actually a followup article to this one: Design To Sell: 8 Useful Tips To Help Your Website Convert | How-To | Smashing Magazine

Both are good reads


----------

